# Balls  Hangin'.



## yooper420 (Jul 4, 2021)

This is what a male looks like. Vietnam Black male


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 4, 2021)

Smoke that sucker anyway


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 4, 2021)

You gonna save some pollen?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 4, 2021)

So much better than sticking to ones leg


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 4, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> You gonna save some pollen?


No I did not save any pollen as I had no place here to grow him.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 4, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> No I did not save any pollen as I had no place here to grow him.


Man should have froze some That is a wicked looking Male


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 4, 2021)

If the females are straight Vietnam Black, be prepared for the longest time to flower that you've ever experienced. The strain I had was crossed with Northern Lights. It would come in at 12 weeks, but 14-16 were even better. Straight VB was 20 weeks or longer.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 4, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> If the females are straight Vietnam Black, be prepared for the longest time to flower that you've ever experienced. The strain I had was crossed with Northern Lights. It would come in at 12 weeks, but 14-16 were even better. Straight VB was 20 weeks or longer.


So That is the one I heard about


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 4, 2021)

The dude that did the original cross had some females that he tossed at 30 weeks.


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 4, 2021)

Of the 2 Vietnam Black females I have left, one is flowering very nice, the other one is just starting, even though they are the same size.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 4, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> If the females are straight Vietnam Black, be prepared for the longest time to flower that you've ever experienced. The strain I had was crossed with Northern Lights. It would come in at 12 weeks, but 14-16 were even better. Straight VB was 20 weeks or longer.


Wow!  20 weeks.  I start moaning after 8....maybe 10.  Indicas of coarse.  It sure does look good.

bubba


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 5, 2021)

My Dr. Grinspoon girls are a little larger than my Vietnam Black girls. The V.B.  male was the same size as the females.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 5, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> My Dr. Grinspoon girls are a little larger than my Vietnam Black girls. The V.B.  male was the same size as the females.


Ha another quick finisher


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 6, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Ha another quick finisher


Roster, ya got that right, bro.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 6, 2021)

Bring on the pics brah.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 6, 2021)

Such a pretty bud, every have one do this?




Pic from web


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 6, 2021)

I had some outdoor Thai weed that never matured


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 6, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Such a pretty bud, every have one do this?
> View attachment 274863
> 
> Pic from web



trainwreck does this from time to time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 6, 2021)

trillions of atoms said:


> trainwreck does this from time to time.


I have that never grew it out yet
Heard some good things what say you


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 6, 2021)

SAVE THOSE BALLS FOR THE PRIDE PARADE!!!!!

(Nice nuts bruh!)

Lmao


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 6, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I have that never grew it out yet
> Heard some good things what say you



I say it’s good shit and makes interesting crosses because of its heritage.

YEA!!!!!!    Errrrrrr..... AYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------

